# Auto Shut SS Supply Lines



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

Do you use them? 

I have replaced a few but don't use them myself.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

We don't use flexible supplies at all, unless it is a temporary fixture.


----------



## Bill (Mar 30, 2006)

Auto shut off?? never heard of that. Now the SS (Stainless Steel) yes, I have used them, not much though. Usually on commercial or other places where a water fed fixture may need to be moved in and out. Cheap plumbing contracts, Pex, High end chrome.


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

So I go on this call, no water to the hot side of a lav faucet, odd I think before I get there, there is hot to all other fixtures, I get there and think it could be the faucet, I look under the sink and here are those supplies, remove the supply and install the regular ones, all fine and dandy.

So what made the auto shut off supply to prematurely shut off, I really don't know how these work, is it the flow rate passing through the faucet that determines the supply line to allow the flow or shut it off?

If there worth anything, there definitely a service call generator, which is a good thing for a business, nice easy fix to solve the problem.


----------



## knothole (Feb 24, 2006)

We use SS flex lines all the time. Not auto shut-off, though.


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

knothole said:


> We use SS flex lines all the time.


The auto shut off ones?


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jan 22, 2006)

I had started using these a while back because it sounds like a great product but I started having the exact same problem. After a couple of call backs I realized they were a liability rather than a profit producer so I quit using them. I still use ss braid on washing machine lines only as an upsell but not with the auto shut off.


----------



## knothole (Feb 24, 2006)

Ron The Plumber said:


> The auto shut off ones?


 Not auto shut-off. I realized I omited that part, sorry.


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jan 22, 2006)

abp said:


> Auto shut off?? never heard of that. Now the SS (Stainless Steel) yes, I have used them, not much though. Usually on commercial or other places where a water fed fixture may need to be moved in and out. Cheap plumbing contracts, Pex, High end chrome.


??? Do you mean like a chrome faucet supply only for a washing machine?


----------



## knothole (Feb 24, 2006)

We use them for about everything, refrig/ice/water, lavatories, toilets, sinks, etc....the SS flex type. So far so good.


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jan 22, 2006)

knothole said:


> We use them for about everything, refrig/ice/water, lavatories, toilets, sinks, etc....the SS flex type. So far so good.


I got called out to a flooded house about a year ago. ss braided dishwasher supply literally blew apart. Around the circumference of the line the ss was just uniformly peeled back like a little bomb went off. It was only attached by a handful of ss threads. Never seen it before or since but it was enough to get me to sell nothing but copper supplies except for washing machine. I wish I could post a picture of the ruptured line, I have tried but the file size is too big and I don't know how to get it small enough to post.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

smellslike$tome said:


> I got called out to a flooded house about a year ago. ss braided dishwasher supply literally blew apart. Around the circumference of the line the ss was just uniformly peeled back like a little bomb went off. It was only attached by a handful of ss threads. Never seen it before or since but it was enough to get me to sell nothing but copper supplies except for washing machine. I wish I could post a picture of the ruptured line, I have tried but the file size is too big and I don't know how to get it small enough to post.


Don't you have an image program? I use Photoshop, but I got a bootleg copy for free.


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

smellslike$tome said:


> I got called out to a flooded house about a year ago. ss braided dishwasher supply literally blew apart. Around the circumference of the line the ss was just uniformly peeled back like a little bomb went off. It was only attached by a handful of ss threads. Never seen it before or since but it was enough to get me to sell nothing but copper supplies except for washing machine. I wish I could post a picture of the ruptured line, I have tried but the file size is too big and I don't know how to get it small enough to post.



Free image resizer, works great.

http://www.vso-software.fr/products/image_resizer/


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jan 22, 2006)

Ron The Plumber said:


> Free image resizer, works great.
> 
> http://www.vso-software.fr/products/image_resizer/


This does not appear to be Mac compatible?


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

smellslike$tome said:


> This does not appear to be Mac compatible?


Sorry.


----------



## Grumpyplumber (May 6, 2007)

*First and last experience with an auto shut off...*
*Installed a toilet & picked one up to try it out.*
*Homeowner standing there right as I finish off connecting the feed...open the valve and "thump"..it shuts off, leaving me there trying to figure out what the hell I did wrong.*
*Turns out they had borderline hiigh pressure.*
*If the pressure is too high, they trigger.*
*Makes me wonder...if the pressure builds over-night as the water heater reheats...then the H.O. uses the toilet right after thermal expansion that morning and it does it's thing...you're going back there the next day.*


----------



## stp57 (Dec 12, 2007)

The don't work properly if the water pressure is set too high. I don't even see them at Home Depot anymore.
Steve


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

If you send it to me I'll resize and post for you, PM me if you want.


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jan 22, 2006)

Hope this works.


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jan 22, 2006)

Woo hoo! I found another photo of the same thing with a smaller file size.


----------



## Grumpyplumber (May 6, 2007)

*Daaaayum, there hadda be some kinda slice or scrape on the feed prior to it exploding like that.*


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

This is one of the reasons I have not really liked these things from the beginning. They all seem to be made of a rubber like tubing surrounded by a braid. 

Most also seem to use a soft washer in the end to compress and make a seal, rather than a ground metal joint. 

They have several good points, such as speed of installation, but they just have never outweighed the bad points in my book. It seems you always have to use one that is too long, and as a result, the supply always looks armature to my eye.

I'm with Killer on this. I prefer spaghetti or acorn heads whenever possible. I also recommend changing out washing machine supplies every year.


----------

